# Unser Teich



## TilRoquette (14. Apr. 2011)

So, nach der freundlichen Aufforderung hier unser Naturteichprojekt. Sind Teichneulinge. 

Erstellt im Frühjahr 2009, Konzept durch Landschaftsarchitekt, Umsetzung durch Gartenbaufirma.

60qm, ca. 30.000l, Folie, künstlicher Bachlauf, keine Filteranlage, Schwimmskimmer (zu klein, bräuchte eigentlich zwei, aber Stromverbrauch ...). 

Siehe Fotos:















































Ca. 15 Goldsaiblinge, die man fast nie sieht. Plötzlich letzten Herbst viele Kleine. Dieses Jahr erst einen großen gesehen.

Im März jede Menge Froschlaich, jetzt Myriaden von Kaulquappen. Hoffentlich stimmt's, dass die kleinen __ Frösche fortziehen ... Sonst kriegen wir Ärger mit Nachbarn.

Außerdem haben wir __ Kröten, __ Molche und jede Menge __ Libellen, sowie auch Wasserschnecken.

Hatten noch letztes Jahr Probleme mit der Wasserqualität (zu viel Nitrit und Nitrat, Fadenalgen ohne Ende), haben dann im Herbst Schlamm abgesaugt, Wasserbeete und Teichrose heruntergeschnitten und Netz gespannt. Verwenden seit dem monatlich Pont Repair Speed. Dieses Jahr noch nicht gemessen.

Wenn die Wasserqualität sich stabilisiert hat, wollen wir ein paar Kois einsetzen, in der Hoffnung, dass man die öfters sieht.


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Servus

Danke für deine Teichvorstellung 



> Wenn die Wasserqualität sich stabilisiert hat, wollen wir ein paar Kois einsetzen, in der Hoffnung, dass man die öfters sieht.


Was verstehst du unter Wasserqualität  ... Klare Sicht 

Ohne Filterung würde ich keine Koi einsetzen  den Koi zu Liebe und deinen jetzigen Leben im Teich .... __ Molche und diverse Insektenlarven kannst dann vergessen ... speziell weil ich in deinem Teich  ....

nicht sehr viele Pflanzen sehe
und auch keine Verstecke



> Pont Repair Speed


Was ist das für ein Zaubermittel


----------



## TilRoquette (14. Apr. 2011)

Digicat schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter Wasserqualität  ... Klare Sicht



Na, dass die diversen Wasserwerte, u.a. Nitrit, im Gleichgewicht sind



Digicat schrieb:


> Ohne Filterung würde ich keine Koi einsetzen  den Koi zu Liebe und deinen jetzigen Leben im Teich .... __ Molche und diverse Insektenlarven kannst dann vergessen ... speziell weil ich in deinem Teich  ....
> 
> nicht sehr viele Pflanzen sehe
> und auch keine Verstecke



Danke für den Tipp!
Irgend eine Empfehlung für Fische, die man tatsächlich zu Gesicht bekommt?



Digicat schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Zaubermittel



Siehe hier: http://koitec24.de/Teichpflege-Teic...ne-Fadenalgen/Pond-Repair-Speed-5kg::367.html


----------



## Joerg (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Unser Teich*

Ohne zusätzlichen Filter werden sich die Wasserwerte sehr langsam einpendeln.

Ein neue Teich braucht etwas Zeit bis er eingelaufen ist. Algen in den ersten beiden Jahren sind normal und sollten dem einlaufen gut tun. Sie nehmen ja nur auf, was zuviel in dem Wasser an Nährstoffen ist. Sind diese erst mal durch Pflanzen soweit aufgenommen und keine neuen kommen dazu, regelt sich das.

Fische fressen und haben Ausscheidungen, die als Dünger dienen. Die meisten Arten vermehren sich und belasten so das Gleichgewicht. Normalerweise hilft man dann extern mit einem Filter nach, um die zusätzliche Belastung rauszuholen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------

